# Mi viaje a Mollendo y Mejia 2007!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Convenciendo a una tia, logre que me lleve a conocer Mollendo y Mejia.Tras bajar los 2300 metros de altura por una larga carretera de precipicios y curvas peligrosas y hermosos paisajes, uno llega primero al puerto de Matarani,luego a Mollendo y finalmente al hermoso balneario de Mejia.

Las carreteras de Arequipa son impresionantes,unos precipicios y curvas que le dan miedo al viajero limeNo pero tambien unas hermosas imagenes.Eso si una carretera en muy buen estado,la complicada geografia del departamento de Arequipa es la culpable de esas curvas.*

*La carretera hacia la costa de Arequipa.Mas o menos 1 hora y media de curvas,desierto y hermosos paisajes.Uno tiene que bajar los 2300 metros sobre el nivel del mar hacia la costa.*


































*Ya bajando a la costa,el puerto de Matarani abajo a la izquierda,un puerto bastante feito,nada para fotografiar.*










*
Bienvenidos a Mollendo,el terminal terrestre les da la bienvenida.*










*Honestamente no me gusto mucho Mollendo,salvo el castillo y algunas calles comerciales.Eso si,ya practicamente es una ciudad,mucho comercio,restaurantes y avenidas anchas.Pero en si las playas no son bonitas,muy populosas.Parece que el puerto bravo ya paso de moda.*










































*Continua la carretera hacia Mejia,el panorama se pone mas verde.*










*Bienvenidos al hermoso balneario de Mejia.*


























































*Mejia tiene hermosas y grandes residencias e edificios.El balneario esta muy limpio y bien cuidado.Es una joyita desconocida.*

*El club de Mejia*


























































































*Adios Mejia!!!*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Se ve bien chevre Mejia !! Excelentes fotos !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien linda Mejía, deberías mostrarla en el foro internacional.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Uno de los mejores balnearios peruanos....*

Realmente gratamente impresionado de lo bonita que es Mejía... como bien la han calificado : "una joyita"...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy buen thread Jose, tienes razon Mejia es lo mejor en cuanto a balnearios del sur se refieren y el club Mejia no tiene nada que envididiarle a un club privado de la exclusiva "eisha" (que torreja ese nombre ).

Fuiste a las lagunas ?


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonito balneario, parece tranquilo y apacible, buenas fotos...


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Buenas las fotos, los paisajes desde Mollendo a Mejia y de alli hacia la hacienda Chucarapi dan mucha paz, es una zona muy tranquila casi no hay gente, no se si ya haya acceso de Mollendo a Ilo por carretera bordeando el mar,es una region para relajarse.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esa playa si que es alucinante!!!!!! el thread es fabuloso, me encanta el esfuerzo por tomar las fotos y traerlas al foro... sinceramente estoy fascinada con la belleza pura que se muestra en las panoràmicas... me encanta


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita la costa Arequipeña. Hubieras tomado una foto al puerto de Matarani (el único puerto que se privatizó en el mandato de Toledo). Mejía se ve muy bien, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Buenas las fotos de Mejia. La carreterra esta en buen estado, que bien.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Está bonito el balneario de Mejía. Como bien dices, es una joyita desconocida (por lo menos aquí en el foro).


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Has hehco un buen trabajo durante tu viaje, esas playas están increíbles, los barranquinos deben envidiar tanta arena :nuts:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

lindo Mejía, se ve que son sitios que tienen mucho por dar, ojalá que sigan creciendo... aunque ese castillo de Mollendo tiene "algo" que me gusta, no se... tienes más fotos del castillo?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Un lugar bastante tranquilo, aúnque lo veo bastante chico, lo creía algo más grande como Huanchaco o Pimentel, digo para ser el primer balneario de Arequipa o es que la gente de la ciudad prefieré ir a Camana?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Un lugar bastante tranquilo, aúnque lo veo bastante chico, lo creía algo más grande como Huanchaco o Pimentel, digo para ser el primer balneario de Arequipa o es que la gente de la ciudad prefieré ir a Camana?


creo que seria mollendo el mas grande,pero se puso un poco feo.Aunque mucha gente que tiene casas en Mejia se va a Mollendo para hacer sus compras y a comer,ya que en Mejia no hay mucho comercio salvo unas cuantas tienditas chicas.Estan a 20 minutos de distancia.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> lindo Mejía, se ve que son sitios que tienen mucho por dar, ojalá que sigan creciendo... aunque ese castillo de Mollendo tiene "algo" que me gusta, no se... tienes más fotos del castillo?


si el castillo es lindo,pero en Mollendo estuve solo estuve de pasada.Sorry.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Muy bonita la costa Arequipeña. Hubieras tomado una foto al puerto de Matarani (el único puerto que se privatizó en el mandato de Toledo). Mejía se ve muy bien, gracias por las fotos.


la verdad que Matarani fue uno de los sitios mas feos que vi en el viaje.No valia la pena.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

Mejia como siempre espectacular y sacando la cara por las playas arequipeñas, pero creo que siempre la delantera la tiene camana por ya ser un popular punto de encuentro para los arequipeños, este año decidi nuevamente ir a camana por año nuevo donde vi la punta con mas discotecas que nunca y todas de primer nivel.

buen thread


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Nunca habia escuchado hablar sobre Mejía... Ni mucho menos esperaba que fuera asi. Se le ve bien bonito. Gracias Jose Perez!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, y que calidad Mejía, realmente digna de ser presentada en el internacional.


----------

